# Looking for an old Craftsman part



## phantom313 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have an old sears craftsman Chainsaw. Mod# 358.352110 Ser # S8219112. This saw was made by Poulan for Sears. I need a Diaphragm Assembly 22124 for the auto oiler. Can you help me or know where I can go????

I've also been told that the poulan part number is 530022124.

Thanks,,


----------



## scottr (Jun 29, 2007)

phantom313 said:


> I have an old sears craftsman Chainsaw. Mod# 358.352110 Ser # S8219112. This saw was made by Poulan for Sears. I need a Diaphragm Assembly 22124 for the auto oiler. Can you help me or know where I can go????
> 
> I've also been told that the poulan part number is 530022124.
> 
> Thanks,,



Phantom , I looked up your diaphram on outdoordistributors.com . They show that diaphram on the S25AV Poulan saw , it's item 54 on pages 10 and 11 . http://www.odref.com/poulan/pdf/poulan/gas-saws/s25av.pdf


----------

